# New member from Australia



## Stickandstring (Aug 27, 2017)

Great website, thanks for letting me join!
Trapping isn't very popular in these parts but it's legal, and effective for pest control.
I just wanted to share some photos with you all of some Australian red foxes. Any advice would be great!

I'm using 10 MB550RJ's on dirt holes and scent post sets.
































































And it's not uncommon to catch a few out while checking the line.




























https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170827/f9b6e250381a62f84fd7c5209c6b2836.jpg


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site. Looks like you got it figured out. Some beautiful pic's there. A great bunch here.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT.

Looks like your do'in pretty well on the Reds--- are ya make'in any money on the furs, or just a bounty per head?.

awprint:


----------



## Stickandstring (Aug 27, 2017)

catcapper said:


> Welcome to PT.
> 
> Looks like your do'in pretty well on the Reds--- are ya make'in any money on the furs, or just a bounty per head?.
> 
> awprint:


Thanks for the welcomes!

There's no money in furs here. I can get a $10 bounty on foxes anywhere in my state but I just started trapping and shooting on 3000 acres that pays a $50 bounty.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I forgot to ask your rifle setup.


----------



## Stickandstring (Aug 27, 2017)

Tikka T3x superlite .243
No it doesn't need a break but it sure makes it nice for a follow up shot when there's no recoil.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to PT !! Thats secon pic sure is a funny looking red fox, lol

Do you still have a lot of feral cats there ?, I figured by now they would be getting thinned out


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum Stickandstring ! Thanks for sharing the pictures, looks like you're getting the hang of it. $50 bounty will be a very good pay out, good luck with that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Great pics.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site, glad to see someone giving us some action from down under.


----------



## Stickandstring (Aug 27, 2017)

Ruger said:


> Welcome to the site, glad to see someone giving us some action from down under.


With hopefully plenty more action to come!

I joined this website to read about more trapping but also love hunting of all kinds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics. Where were these taken ?


----------



## Stickandstring (Aug 27, 2017)

youngdon said:


> Great pics. Where were these taken ?


All Victoria, Australia


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pictures.

Ha--- I thought I was the only one left shoot'in a recurve bow.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

cat, I still shoot a longbow, made by a friend of mine.


----------



## Stickandstring (Aug 27, 2017)

Doin it tough on the trap line at the moment, there is about 100 lambs a day being born, and with natural mortality and all the afterbirth on the ground I don't think my dirt hole sets are getting any interest. 
I trapped one fox and had one miss on a scent post set in the last 12 days.

As a consolation I caught this old dog fox out this morning. Definitely got some age on him.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures! Very nice animals taken with your bow!


----------

